
China’s Silicon Valley Sparking 49 Technology Startups a Day - ph0rque
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-11/china-s-silicon-valley-sparking-49-technology-startups-a-day
======
jsuskin
Will this lead to a bubble there as well?

